# increased mph!



## gavroche (21 Mar 2012)

I did a quick 12 mile ride this afternoon, on the drops most of the way and bettered my average speed by 1.5mph! I usually ride on the hoods most of the time.
On the drops, I can honestly say that I felt I could transfer more down power in my legs so it works well.
The downside is that I now have a backache but it should be ok by morning.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2012)

i think riding on the hoods is a lot more comfy than the drops also feels safer with more control


----------



## jonathanw (21 Mar 2012)

Too many variables

Wind, terrain, nutrition, tiredness etc etc

Plot your progress over the months and seasons to see if it really is the drops. It may well be, but just experiment..... And most of all....enjoy


----------



## The Brewer (21 Mar 2012)

Nice bike weather here in this part of NW today with very little wind


----------



## gavroche (21 Mar 2012)

biggs682 said:


> i think riding on the hoods is a lot more comfy than the drops also feels safer with more control


I agree with you, but I just wanted to see what difference it made.


----------



## Paul J (22 Mar 2012)

I seem to get backache as well if I use the drops. I only tend to use them if I am riding into the wind, rest of time on hoods.


----------



## Michaelt (23 Mar 2012)

I tried this last night on the way home, only did ten miles, but I found that my average speed was higher as well as my average cadence, I barely even noticed slight inclines.


----------



## gavroche (23 Mar 2012)

I have not been out since then as i am waiting for my back to get better which it practically is now, so will be out at week-end if weather holds. This time, I will do my normal stand using mainly hoods as it is a lot more comfortable. Mind you , if another rider overtakes me, then I might change my mind...? ( all depends how much faster he /she is going and how much younger).


----------



## jud (24 Mar 2012)

rarely use drops even when people pass me - back hurts


----------



## gavroche (24 Mar 2012)

I am with you on this now. Mine still hurts from last Wednesday so still can't ride!


----------



## CopperCyclist (25 Mar 2012)

Yeah, permanently in the drops doesn't work for me either. Also, unless it's significantly windy, I find it harder to climb in the drops. It may all be in my head but I find it easier to apply more power with my body weight upright...?


----------



## dan_bo (25 Mar 2012)

The Brewer said:


> Nice bike weather here in this part of NW today with very little wind




Shhhhh!


----------



## cyberknight (25 Mar 2012)

I only use the drops if i am into a headwind or taking a long pull at the front of the club run at what i call decent speed otherwise i stay on the hoods and bend my arms more to rest the tops of my forearms across the handle bars.I can ride a fair few miles on the drops if i have too though.
What sort of drop from saddle to handlebar have you got? i see a lot of people with a lot of height difference when they could be more effeicient with drop of 0 or a few inches and develop more power overcoming any aero disadvanatage that they may incur.


----------

